# First Hen This Year



## rambler (Sep 15, 2015)

In Kane County. Just picked my first Hen this year. A little guy ('bout 3/4 lb) but with no rain in sight I picked him before he turned to dust. All we need are some nice long rainy days for things to start popping.


----------



## mattolsen (May 10, 2013)

Nice job! We've had some weird weather here in cook county. I found my first hens about 12 days ago. They were a little smaller than a basketball but both in really nice condition(still growing). Although, after finding my first one I decided to start looking a lot, we had a heavy rain that day and the next day I came across 5-6 hens that were looking beautiful except for they were waterlogged b/c of the prior days rain. 

Since, then I found one hen about 4 days ago, then yesterday found a cluster of 7 little babies starting to pop up. The only advice I can offer in regards to a pattern I've spotted so far this early in the season is that all of the hens(except for 1) were found in the open part of forest preserves. It seems that just checking anywhere there are a lot of oaks in grass with access to a good amount of sun have been the best spots. I'm hoping that the weather stays good so that the babies I saw yesterday(and hopefully tons of others elsewhere) have a chance to grow up. 

On another note I've found more chicken of the woods this year than any previous year I can remember. Literally have found more than I care to pick. 

Good luck and take care.


----------



## misskay (Sep 20, 2013)

I found my first one in Dupage yesterday.... going to check my sport in cook county this weekend! 
Ive been checking them every week and havent seen anything yet.... fingers crossed!


----------

